# My friend wants to know what you think of big jake



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

any thoughts?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like him! I don't know much about TWH's, but he looks healthy and moves nice.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

my friend got him from the same guy i got rogue and twitch from we were lucky to get im so healthy he had lost weight though since the guy had him i got in touch with the previous owner and we reported that the guy had more horses he was starving and such but i'm glad she got jake outta there before he got too bad


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

no critiques?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it's hard to tell the angles when the horse is not squared up. But, he has good bone, and a nice , open shoulder angle, and is well porportioned. 
He looks like he basically has no real faults, conformationally.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

He is back at the knee. Shoulder lays back nicely and I like his low hocks. He has a weedy look about him.. his neck is poor and his head is overly large. 

He also paddles in front (many gaited horses do).


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

is there a way to build up his neck?


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

any other options?


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

how about the way he moves?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He has the potential to move fine. But, one, you need to be able to give him more straight lines to be able to work on his gaiting. and time , and food, and a camera that is steadier so we can se better. it wobbles so much it's hard to see the movement clearly.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

ok thanks and sorry the camera is my phone my friend is filming we dont have a tripod or anything to film on to make it more steady we will try to get a video of more straight lines


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Those videos were painful to watch. LOL

The horse moves completely strung out and unbalanced. His head is up in the air and his back is hollow. When she runs the running walk into a canter he is always on the right lead even when circling to the left indicating he is probably one sided and stiff. 

The riding is not very good and the rider has no idea how to help this horse. 

He needs training that is beyond the level of a quick reply from me on this forum.


----------



## RowdyGal70 (Sep 13, 2013)

Huh. According to Elana Big Jake is a lousy horse and you're a crappy rider, Darkiss. Well, I appreciate the frankness Elana. Where's your perfect horse, Elana?


----------



## RandysWifey (Jun 12, 2012)

I know nothing about conformation but what a hunk!! I love him!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

this is the first gaited horse ive ridden i always did western speed event riding i am not his trainer his previous owner was a guy who just whipped him into walking for miles the guy bought him knowing he needed work his solution was to whip him till he worked and thats what he did this horsr fosent know yet that he is not gonna be beaten every time he is ridden he also has a crappy home made shoe job by the guy who beat him


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

i was asking for crits on the horse not rider


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

He looks nice, a bit of a lean look to him (just the way he is built) but a nice looking boy. I could not view the videos, but the bit in pictures is horrifying to me. To help his neck, you need to get him round, and working off the bit more so he uses his neck and back muscles to carry the rider, instead of just plodding along. I suggest trying him in a less severe bit, if possible. It can Done, contrary to popular belief. We ran all ours in snaffles. And congrats on getting him out of a bad situation!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

he is on a tom thumb snaffle do you have another suggestion?


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

Mind you, I'm a dressage gal and dont know diddly about TWHs except that they look cool to ride. But you asked if there was a way to build up his neck, and the videos showed that he moves with a high head and hollow back, and his underneck is heavily muscled and topline is not, indicating that he has no idea about being round and lifting his back. Because he moves this way, his hind end trails out behind him, and I'll bet it feels like you're riding 2 different horses :wink:

Here's an excellent tape showing what you want: 




My suggestion is to start some basic dressage with him. I'd recommend a simple eggbutt snaffle with no shanks, or a fullcheek snaffle.. Practice flexions on the ground to get his neck looser and to introduce the concept of giving and flexing laterally (side to side). 












Do these exercises in hand, then mounted--always have sugar cubes to reward compliance. 

That's a start.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks we will start working with him


----------



## RowdyGal70 (Sep 13, 2013)

Right now all I want is to get him built up and to trust and bond with me. He has a lot of work to do (as I) but first I want him and I to be a team. He hasn't been brushed or loved and every step I take I have to reassure him that he will not be abused or beaten. He has scars on the back of his hooves from acid and chains to make him walk "with style". So if he has a funny walk or paddles or doesn't go on the right lead, it's mainly because his last owner was more concerned in looking flashy. To hell with Jake. So you will have to forgive my imperfect horse.... he has been through hell. But you know what? I think he's perfect and that's all that matters, to me. Give him time, he will be a show stopper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

A tomb thumb "snaffle" is what my boys previous owners rode him in, and it's technically a curb, even though it's sold as a snaffle. A curb offers leverage from the shanks, whereas a snaffle is direct pressure. My boy was crazy, strung out, back hollow and head held high, similar to this lovely boy. I tried a kimblewick, but ended up going to a D ring snaffle with rubber bars. I recommend trying that, but if e doesn't like the rubber go for one without it. Just DO NOT use a twisted wire mouthpiece, and it should help. To help him to accept the bit, try one with copper or sweet iron.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

And I know what its like to trust your gut and take a mistreated horse. Everyone tod me that my jitterbug was too old and to crazy to ever be safe, that I should let them send him to the slaughterhouse. Now, here we are, galloping through the field bareback!


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks do you have a picture of the one you like


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com Racing D Bit with Rubber Covered Mouth <>
This is the exact one I have, but it may not work for you. But my boy loves it, because his previous owners wrapped a bike chain around the bars on the tomb thumb and it made his mouth bleed.


----------



## Weezilla (Aug 3, 2012)

RowdyGal70 said:


> Right now all I want is to get him built up and to trust and bond with me. He has a lot of work to do (as I) but first I want him and I to be a team. He hasn't been brushed or loved and every step I take I have to reassure him that he will not be abused or beaten. He has scars on the back of his hooves from acid and chains to make him walk "with style". So if he has a funny walk or paddles or doesn't go on the right lead, it's mainly because his last owner was more concerned in looking flashy. To hell with Jake. So you will have to forgive my imperfect horse.... he has been through hell. But you know what? I think he's perfect and that's all that matters, to me. Give him time, he will be a show stopper.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


RowdyGal, please believe me-there isn't a horse lover here who doesn't root for you and Jake. Bless you for taking him in. Please understand that the opening post asked for an evaluation based on pics and vid presented, without any history. People gave candid evaluations based on their opinions of the material presented. We just want to help. No one was looking to hurt anyone's feelings, but honesty can often be perceived as harsh. Please read the re-read the responses in an objective light. Take what you can use and leave the rest. 

People here on HF love horses, and we want them to thrive. We applaud anyone rescuing a horse in need. If you ask for help, we got your back.


----------



## darkiss4428 (Sep 6, 2013)

thanks for the link i love the prices of things on that site! i will take another video of him on a different different bit later maby today


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, great! And I LOVE that site, I order all my stuff there, got a schooling bridle for $20! they ship fast, and they don't charge a fortune.


----------

